# Noble M600 carbon sport x 2 - Beau Technique - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter
A great surprise when we had Noble motors in Leicestershire get in touch with regards to detailing one of there clients stunning Noble M600 carbon sport super cars. Brief and straight to the point and an over all comprehensive protection detail package was agreed including once over of the engine compartment. Total wash, decontamination, cleanse and protect ( red one in Carpro reload, green one in Polish Angel connoisseur rapid waxx ). Just some after pictures im afraid but a stunning car worth a share with you all...


P1120872 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120876 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120877 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120878 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120879 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120880 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120881 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120882 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120883 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120887 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120888 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120889 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

We did such a great job we got asked to drop by again and carry out the same comprehensive protection detailing package to yet another Noble M600 carbon sport ( my favourite colour scheme )


P1120953 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120971 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120973 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120974 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120961 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120962 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120963 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120966 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120967 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120968 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120979 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120980 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120982 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120988 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr


P1120975 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr

Most enjoyable time. Grateful of the custom from Noble motors in Leicestershire and even more grateful of being able to work on such lovely vehicles with plenty of coffee as well : )


P1120981 by The Midlands Detailer, on Flickr​


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning scott, beast of a car


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Stunning looking cars, great stuff and great pics too:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Wibble:driver:

Definately makes my top10 lotto garage!

A good few hours spent, nice to see a manufacturer actually going to the trouble of applying protection before customer handover!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning cars!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic job on a stunning car.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

WANT. Was that its trailer?


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Oh I think I've just...




That is a proper drivers car and and awesome finish. 
Thanks for sharing and I just wish that the pictures would never end.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

MEGA  <3


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cracking work scott

get the orange one next

beast of a car,like the green highlights in the second one


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice work to get motors look very nice im not jealousy :thumb:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work as always.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunning work Scott a wonderful result from all your hard work.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work Scott:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

holly jezzzzz thats some motor


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

British beauty! Look stunning.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

that's just absolutely gorgeous. It may not have the kudos of the Italian cars to some but, it is stunning. Your detail highlighted the lines, curves even more with the reflections and glossiness. To me its like a fine piece of art. _That you can rag the ar5e off_ :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Would love one of these, not pretentious and such a drivers car....Great work


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice lucky chap:thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

nice work mate, we do a lot of work with noble awesome place to visit


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

want one want one want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love these! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Absolutely love it, thanks for sharing , best noble i have seen by a country mile


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow..lovely supercars..


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I opened this thread expecting to see a Noble! I did not open this thread to see car Porn!

This is an absolutely stunning car! Carbon Fibre! Fwwooooah 

Great stuff, beautiful motor and cleaner than my... Well actually she's pretty dirty :lol:


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome job on awesome cars nuff said !!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Awesome car!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> cracking work scott
> 
> get the orange one next
> 
> beast of a car,like the green highlights in the second one


The orange one is actually there demo car for car shows etc Steve so that usually gets tended to by Autoglym though I am back at Noble motors tomorrow to work on another. This time a full alcantara interior so I have a feeling it was the bespoke built pearl white one I was shown round... Fingers crossed as shes a beut.



Goodfella36 said:


> Very nice work to get motors look very nice im not jealousy :thumb:


Still a car Lee though they were nice and not crudely built at all. Hope you and the family are well mate.:thumb:



snoopin said:


> nice work mate, we do a lot of work with noble awesome place to visit


Nice tidy facility thats for sure. Back over there tomorrow for another detail.



20vKarlos said:


> I opened this thread expecting to see a Noble! I did not open this thread to see car Porn!
> 
> This is an absolutely stunning car! Carbon Fibre! Fwwooooah
> 
> Great stuff, beautiful motor and cleaner than my... Well actually she's pretty dirty :lol:


Both were exposed / lacquered carbon fibre. Really liked the green compared to the red. Seen a stunning blue carbon one in the workshop which looked epic. Looked epic.

Just to clarify, there are 2 vehicles here. Identical bar colour options for interior and decals / grilles.
Wished there was allocated time to document but at the very least had chance to take a few snaps outdoors.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow....they look stunning and so so evil! Love it.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks for sharing and the new desktop background. i real dream car of mine 

Dave


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

Fantastic result on an awsome car the side shot is amaizing welldone
cheers Rich


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Ooft, stunning Scott, bet you were like a kid in a sweetshop upon arrival :lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice indeed Scott and a great testament to your work to get the repeat work.
Long may it continue...


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

What a sexy looking car! nice work


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Serkie said:


> Wow....they look stunning and so so evil! Love it.


Cheers.



D.Taylor R26 said:


> thanks for sharing and the new desktop background. i real dream car of mine
> 
> Dave


Cheers.



the rich said:


> Fantastic result on an awsome car the side shot is amaizing welldone
> cheers Rich


Thanks.



Refined Detail said:


> Ooft, stunning Scott, bet you were like a kid in a sweetshop upon arrival :lol:


Cheers Rich. Oh yes, candy shop extravaganza. Some real quality vehicles not anything like Clarkson's "built in a shed in Leicestershire" at all. Solid, sleek and pretty special.



Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice indeed Scott and a great testament to your work to get the repeat work.
> Long may it continue...


Cheers Tim. We can only but hope but was an enjoyable experience never the less.



Zetec-al said:


> What a sexy looking car! nice work


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic! Might make a space in my garage for one of those... Love the green!


----------

